# Model show display



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a close friend who builds 1/24 scale model cars,he is good and shows them in several shows here in the South,he can't build dios though so I'm building a backdrop for his cars for the shows. I'm starting with foam core board stripping one side and carving in brick work. It will only have two sides and of course a floor/parking lot.






I'll post up some update pictures as in progresses.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Well this is the progress on the warehouse display two walls complete with a door and window ,the wall to the far right was a failed attempt ,learning expierence, now to build the parking lot and assemble the walls.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Another shot


----------



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

Looking good so far! Thanks for the pics of your progress!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Almost complete,just a few more tiny things to,got a question,should I add another window on the long wall?


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Another shot


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I like the solid wall. It would depend on what the orientation would be as to more windows. Most building back then only had windows on the front of course and at the back. The exception would be if it was the end building at either end.  :cheers2:


----------

